# Culberson Hospital...Avoid



## RocketMedic (Feb 19, 2012)

To my fellow West Texas medics, I recommend y'all avoid Van Horn and Culberson Hospital. Para-CNA, crappy pay, horrific amounts of drama and politics, and required function as a CNA without training or formalized coverage are a disaster waiting to happen. EMS manager is not a good leader and does not understand progress. "It's always been that way" to the max. They're dropping MICU ability for the most part. EXTREMELY low call volume.  No yey.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 19, 2012)

Trashing former employers is a good way to get black listed.


----------



## Steam Engine (Feb 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Trashing former employers is a good way to get black listed.



...but also good to know for those who may be thinking of working there.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Trashing former employers is a good way to get black listed.



Really not too worried about it, Sasha. Those people have no business in EMS.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Trashing former employers is a good way to get black listed.



yeah and if you get caught black listing people in texas you are pretty much guaranteed to get shut down immediately. thats illegal in texas


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2012)

tssemt2010 said:


> yeah and if you get caught black listing people in texas you are pretty much guaranteed to get shut down immediately. thats illegal in texas



Only if you can prove it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep. After being told I wasn't to call in cardiac alerts to the receiving hospital on a transfer or even provide a patient update, I was skeptical. After I was told that my downtime would be used by assigning me a patient and working as a CNA and a janitor without training, insurance,  and the generally hostile work environment for no good reason...I'm out. Plus they're cutting costs and getting rid of paramedics because my $15 an hour is too much. I'd rather resign than be laid off or terminated.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd rather not lose my license and certification by doing illegal and unethical things for a company that's already proven itself to be untrustworthy.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Trashing former employers is a good way to get black listed.



Honesty and not being horrible are better than secrets.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 20, 2012)

EMS is tight nit community so it is easy to lose the ability to get a job anywhere when you talk about an employer.

As to downgrading the service level.  This has happened in many communities and likely to happen to more.  Many communities are taking the philosophy that the losses or harm to the less than 5% that actually derive real tangible benefit from Paramedics is an acceptable loss.  It is easier to say I saved you money than it is to say hey for the very few that need it I have spent money.  

Hang in there and use better judgment when posting.  Here's an ideal, when frustrated use a generic scenario to vent.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Feb 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Only if you can prove it.



i know of a few people that have been caught black listing actually, they are no longer in business


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 20, 2012)

tssemt2010 said:


> i know of a few people that have been caught black listing actually, they are no longer in business



True, but accusations do not equal proof.  Something to keep in mind.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 20, 2012)

True, but it would be fairly obvious in this situation.

The sad thing is that it's not even the owning corporation's fault. It's poor leadership at the local level. EMS vs Nursing where everyone is out to backstab one another simply isn't a good work environment.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 20, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> True, but it would be fairly obvious in this situation.
> 
> The sad thing is that it's not even the owning corporation's fault. It's poor leadership at the local level. EMS vs Nursing where everyone is out to backstab one another simply isn't a good work environment.



Since when do obviousness and legal proof mean the same thing?


----------



## Flight-LP (Feb 20, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I'd rather not lose my license and certification by doing illegal and unethical things for a company that's already proven itself to be untrustworthy.



What specifics can you provide in reference to legality? So far all I've heard is opinion and personal perception. Is it a minimalistic service? In my mind yes. I have picked up quite a few patients out of both the hospital and the county.  I believe there is a learning curve when it comes to progress. 

I don't believe they are intentionally conspiring to violate legal or ethical aspects. If your perception of the environment goes against your ethical or professional beliefs, then you need to make an educated decision as to your association with those entities. Let's not start the trash talk though, especially without substantiated proof of wrongdoing.

For the record, yes blacklisting is illegal by definition in Texas. However, you will have a difficult time proving it. As Texas is an "at will" state, any employer can terminate you with or without cause providing it does not violate any discrimination laws or protected status. As an employer, if I found out you lacked professionalism and were trash talking another agency, I wouldn't hire you. Simple as that. I do not have to give you any reason other than "you do not currently meet the characteristics and qualifications I am currently seeking". 

Good luck proving that I am black listing you. As mentioned, it is a small world, you do not want to burn bridges. You never know when the road may take you back that way.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 21, 2012)

Employment there no longer satisfies me, and I'm seeking other options.


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 21, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Employment there no longer satisfies me, and I'm seeking other options.



Okay, we get it. Give it a rest already...


----------



## BorderDog (Feb 21, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Employment there no longer satisfies me, and I'm seeking other options.



Ahh, but you will get to miss out on all the business Steven Segal will be sending, either by him FDGB or by rustling up some desperados.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Employment there no longer satisfies me, and I'm seeking other options.



Martin I hope you success in the job search, but as I and others have pointed out in the past don't burn bridges.  Life is full of funny twists that sometimes send you where you swore you would never go back to.  I have been there done that.  Learn from the mistakes of an old guy rather than making the same ones yourself.  Really it sounds like you posted when angry, again don't.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 21, 2012)

*re*

Can the OP or a CL remove his real name from this last post


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2012)

Corky said:


> Can the OP or a CL remove his real name from this last post



Why?  He has used his name multiple times on the site.  Doesn't take a rocket scientist to find it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

Corky said:


> Can the OP or a CL remove his real name from this last post


Can?  Yes.  Will?  No.


medic417 said:


> Why?  He has used his name multiple times on the site.  Doesn't take a rocket scientist to find it.



This^


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 21, 2012)

*re*

doh i even did a cursory check of his post to see if he had used it in the past.  guessed i missed em.  No worries


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2012)

Corky said:


> doh i even did a cursory check of his post to see if he had used it in the past.  guessed i missed em.  No worries



Reason I recall is I scared him by using his name after he forgot he had used it previously.  I just hope he calms down so he doesn't burn bridges.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Reason I recall is I scared him by using his name after he forgot he had used it previously.  I just hope he calms down so he doesn't burn bridges.



And considering that he posted a conversation between him and his FTO, now with his agency, it won't be that hard for his supervisors to find out.  There's a reason we have these in our FAQ and Rules:
http://emtlife.com/faq.php#rules


> Privacy
> 
> The forums are public and not private communications, and therefore others may read the communications and posts of any user without his knowledge. EMTLife recommends you should always use caution when giving out any personally identifying information about yourself in any posting or message. Generally, any communication that posted in the forum, including profiles, is considered to be non-confidential.


http://emtlife.com/faq.php?faq=account#faq_remove_my_post


> Can you please remove my post?
> It is imperative that you choose your words carefully before posting, as what you post is made available to the entire world. What you post in EMTLife will show up in search engine results, online archives, and even other websites for years to come. We suggest that you be careful what you post. Don't post anything specific (city, town, address, patients' names, etc.) or anything else that can get you in trouble legally.
> 
> Having said that, we do not remove posts based on user input or feedback. As long as your post doesn't violate a forum rule or law, it will remain public.
> ...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 21, 2012)

*re*



medic417 said:


> Reason I recall is I scared him by using his name after he forgot he had used it previously.  I just hope he calms down so he doesn't burn bridges.



Yeah, would hate to see him make a pretty common mistake.


----------

